

Who’s afraid of Google fiber? Time Warner for starters. - SlipperySlope
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/11/whos-afraid-of-google-fiber-time-warner-for-starters/

======
fruchtose
This is shameful activity for any company, even moreso for one that is merely
facing new competition.

